# Absicherung Frequenzumrichter



## Minehunter (15 März 2016)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine frage an euch, bzw. bitte um eure Meinung.
Es geht um die Absicherung von/ Zuleitung zum Frequenzumrichter.

Situation:
In einem Schaltschrank befindet sich die Zuleitung zu einer Sammelschiene, welche für die einzelnen Motoren die Abgänge bereitstellt.
Der Abgänge soll nun auf das gefragte Absicherungskonzept gelegt werden. Weiter geht es auf ein Schütz und dann auf den Frequenzumrichter, welcher entweder im Schaltschrank sitzt, oder direkt auf dem Motor. (Das Schütz wird über einen Schlüsselschalter aktiviert, und diehnt zum Abschalten bei z.B. Wartungsarbeiten, usw)

Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich die Frage auch schon den Motorenhersteller gestellt, die einen sagen, entsprechende Leitungsschutzschalter z.B. Typ C, wegen Einschaltstrom. 
Die anderen sagen, Schmelzsicherungen, die anderen Motorschutzschalter.


Was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach nehmen?

Vorteile
Leitungsschutzschalter:Wiedereinschalten nach Auslösung, 
Schmelzsicherung: billig, anderer Sicherungsgrößen schnell getauscht
Motorschutzschalter: Hilfskontakte zur auslöseerkennung (kurzzschluss, usw), großer und genauer Einstellbereich, Zwi Auslösetechniken

Nachteile:
Leitungsschutzschalter:kompletter Austausch des LS bei Tausch des Motors anderer Leistungsklasse
Schmelzsicherung: Austausch bei Auslösung, 
Motorschutzschalter: teuer


Auf die Kosten kommt es mir eigentlich nicht so an, es geht mir mehr um die Sinnhaftigkeit welches Konzept am besten geeignet ist.
Wie würdet ihr dis umsetzen?

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen und bedanke mich schon im voraus bei euch.

viele Grüße


----------



## Chräshe (15 März 2016)

Hallo Minehunter,

Wahrscheinlich sind mehrere Varianten möglich, aber pauschale Aussagen sind meistens falsch.
Schau doch mal im Handbuch nach, da gibt es bestimmt ein Kapitel das „elektrischer Anschluss“ oder so ähnlich heißt… 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## dogasel (15 März 2016)

Hallo
Ich achte immer drauf , das es allpolig abgeschaltet werden kann.
Also Trenner, Motorschutz oder 3 polige LS.

Gruß


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 März 2016)

Würde 3-polige LS nehmen.

Das Argument mit [QUOTELeitungsschutzschalter:kompletter Austausch des LS bei Tausch des Motors anderer Leistungsklasse][/QUOTE]
ist eigentlich keins. 

Den Schalter legst du ja nicht auf die Leistung des Motors, sondern auf den Querschnitt aus mit dem du den FU speist.
Also z.b. C13 bei 1,5²
Und den Querschnitt würde ich so wählen das der FU zumindest seinen Maximalen Eingangsstrom erreichen kann. 

Vor Überstrom schützt sich jeder FU ja im Prinzip selbst, und den Motorschutz würde ich auch über den FU realisieren. 
Aber Vorsicht bei Danfoss FC302. 

Wenn dann wirklich ein so starker Motor kommt das der FU getauscht werden muss, ist es auch schon egal wenn ein neuer Automat rein muss. 


Schraubsicherungen gehen natürlich auch, finde ich aber wartungstechnisch nicht sooooo toll. Motorschutz vor einem FU finde ich zwecklos.


----------



## Minehunter (15 März 2016)

Danke schon einmal für die zahlreichen Informationen. 
Das mit den Schraubsicherungen finde ich auch so eine Sache, Naja, ist halt auch Geschmackssache und jeder empfindet dies anderst.
Allpolig soll dies auf jedenfall getrennt werden, und ist auch so vorgesehen.

Ein Grund warum ich frage, ist auch der Sachstand, das bestehende Systeme in den "großen Modernen Schaltschrank umziehen sollen. Nun sind die alten Motoren, halt entsprechend mit LSS und andere mit MSS ausgerüstet. Behält man die alten Systeme bei, da sie ja 1. funktionieren, und 2. sich damals bei der Planung dabei was gedacht hat, oder zieht man alles auf den gleichen Stand und macht alle FUs mit z.B. LSS?


----------



## erdmann (16 März 2016)

Hallo,

wer muss denn jetzt wen vor wem schützen?

Eine Sicherung / MSS / LSS muss die Leitung zwischen Sammelschiene und FU schützen.
Der FU muss nicht vor Überlast (seiner eigenen Belastbarkeit) geschützt werden. Das kann
er selbst.
Schmelzsicherungen haben den Nachteil, dass sie nicht allpolig abschaltend sind, dafür aber 
preisgünstig. Das sollten aber alle modernen FU's feststellen und über "Phasenfehler" selbst 
abschalten. Wenn in diesem Kreis etwas defekt ist, dann ist der Tausch der Schmelzsicherungen 
das geringere Problem.
MSS + LSS sind technisch identisch mit der Ausnahme, dass bei MSS der thermische Auslöser 
einstellbar ist, bei LSS nicht. 
Bei LSS kann die Kurzschlussauslösung über die Kennlinie
beim Einbau vorgewählt werden.
MSS sind gegen unbefugtes Einschalten sicherbar, LSS nicht, Schmelsicherungen auch nicht.
Mit LSS + MSS ist im Betrieb allpoliges Trennen möglich, auch unter Last, mit Sicherungen nicht.

Da müsste man jetzt wissen, welche Anforderungen kombiniert erfüllt werden sollen.

mfg
Erdmann


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 März 2016)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Den Schalter legst du ja nicht auf die Leistung des Motors, sondern auf den Querschnitt aus mit dem du den FU speist.
> Also z.b. C13 bei 1,5²
> Und den Querschnitt würde ich so wählen das der FU zumindest seinen Maximalen Eingangsstrom erreichen kann.



Umgekehrte weg..
Du weißt der Leistung/Strom des FU's und damit der wert der Absicherung.
Dann wird der Querschnitt erst ausgemacht.

Motorschutzschalter sollte Mann meine Meinung nach nicht verwenden weil die vom Kurzschlusskaraktzeristik viel zu hoch sind.
Ich würde mit 3-Polig B-Karakteristik absichern. 

Bram


----------



## Bapho (16 März 2016)

Eigentlich wird das doch vom Hersteller des FU angegeben. Man kann da auch nicht unbedingt vom Nennstrom ausgehen, manche von den Dingern haben eine recht große Einschaltspitze. Ich hatte das mal bei einem Lenze, da war der Nennstrom bei 3 A und laut Hersteller sollte da ein C10 Automat davor...


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (17 März 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Umgekehrte weg..
> Du weißt der Leistung/Strom des FU's und damit der wert der Absicherung.
> Dann wird der Querschnitt erst ausgemacht.
> 
> ...



Hab ich eigentlich auch so gemeint, aber zugegeben ein wenig verkehrt geschrieben. 

Aber B würde ich Aufgrund der möglichen Einschaltspitzen(Copyright Bapho)eher nicht nehmen. Wieso gerade B?
Wenn er ausreichend dimensioniert ist wird der aber sicher auch reichen. 
Den hohen Kurzschlußstrom sehe ich nicht als Problem. 
Wenn tatsächlich ein Kurzschluß auftritt fällt auch der C-Automat genauso wie der Motorschutzschalter.

Wir hatten das Problem an einer Förderanlage das der Automat unterdimensioniert war und regelmäßig beim Einschalten auslöste. -> LÄSTIG :sm10:

Schraubsicherungen sind im Prinzip nicht viel schlechter, haben das auf einigen Anlagen so gelöst.
FU´s erkennen den Netzphasenausfall ja eigenständig.
Aber zu Wartungszwecken sind Automaten schon wesentlich praktischer. 
Z.b. um manche Fehler am FU zu quittieren muss dieser spannungslos gemacht werden-> Bisl mühsam mit Schraubsicherungen.

Sowas ginge auch noch: https://www.elektronetshop.de/produ...adn-hKKsmH--22MeTEbXzvxdUDUJkVAmgqhoCk9Pw_wcB

Aber wo wir uns alle einig sind: 
Man muss sich nach dem Frequenzumrichter richten, daher ist der einstellbare Strombereich von einem Motorschutz eigentlich völlig unnötig.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 März 2016)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Aber B würde ich Aufgrund der möglichen Einschaltspitzen(Copyright Bapho)eher nicht nehmen. Wieso gerade B



Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht tausche ist immer der in der Manuals angegeben Sicherung vergleichbar mit Schmelzsicherung GL GG .
Sprich am nächsten zu B-Charakteristik.

Bram


----------

